# 1955 Corvette



## phantom (Feb 10, 2017)

Bike was originally a 55 Corvette 3 speed. Rear hub 55 dated. I converted to balloon cruiser, ala Phantom style. I put this wheel set on one of my repro Phantoms and was really cool.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 10, 2017)

I like the looks of that with the shallow fenders. The paint looks like a Black to Dark Gray fade, or is that some camera trick.


----------



## phantom (Feb 11, 2017)

Wald fenders that the balloon tires just fill in real well. I think it's just the sun reflection. The bike is black. Thanks a lot, this has always been a special one for me.


----------

